# Feeling So So So Sad!!!



## *Rach* (Jun 27, 2005)

Just finished my 4th tx cycle.  I got a BFP Sunday 12th and Monday 13th. Both with a CB Digital confirming pregnant 1-2 weeks!!  I'd never seen a positive test and couldn't stop shaking we were both so happy! but the day after I started to bleed quite heavily!    I had my beta Hcg done at my Gp's and it came back at 9.7 arrrghh. So to have some closure I had my levels done at my clinic today and they have confirmed it is over the levels came back at 0.8.

I just feel so so sad this is definately worse than all those negatives I've had.  Not sure where I go from here I feel so tired about it all.  I am half the person I used to be! I have no interest in anything I've stopped everything I used to do (playing football, running and going out!)  I am only 35 but I feel I am old before my time and I have done nothing with my life.

We are taking a holiday at the end of the month for a fortnight to have abit of US time and then we have our review 2 days later! we will see what he says about it all and see whether it would be worth having a final go! Jeez this is ripping me apart!

Rach xXx


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Rach   

I'm so sorry to hear this has happened to you. Of course a lost positive feels worse than another negative. Your hopes are high only to be dashed. A holiday is a good thing, it helps you realise why the two of your are together and helps to reconnect without IF being a factor.

I    that your dream comes true soon.


----------

